

7 startup savings tips - DarrenStuart
http://www.centernetworks.com/7-startup-savings-tips

======
ivankirigin
These are all so marginal. 5% is never going to add up to much on a small
scale.

~~~
bored2020
right - $1000 in flights every other month, returning $50 isn't much? that's a
mobile bill for the month

~~~
ivankirigin
Right. And that isn't even in the top 10 list of expenses. There is little
reason not to save that $50 though. Then again, I would say not having a red-
eye is worth a few hundred dollars.

But I don't know much about all this yet.

